# Solved: Green tint on LCD Monitor



## rgwelch002 (Mar 26, 2008)

I have a Compaq Presario 900 mhz amd athlon 768 ram machine and a Dell E510 3ghz intel Pentium 4 2816 ram .I have a Dell LCD monitor.The problem is when I hook up the monitor to the Compaq machine the picture is perfect. BUT when I hook the monitor to the Dell machine and boot-up the screen has a GREEN tint to it.I think it is in the settings of the dell machine. I use this monitor to check different machines. could the monitor be "seeing" the different settings of the other machine and if so how can I change them. CONFUSED! THANKS!


----------



## rgwelch002 (Mar 26, 2008)

I hooked up another LCD monitor to the Dell machine ,still green. The problem is in the Dell Dimension E510 machine.I don't know much about this machine or the windows 7 operating system that is on it.(haven't had this but a short time.)Does anyone out there know how to calibrate the color on this machine? THANKS!


----------



## rgwelch002 (Mar 26, 2008)

Sorry,I forgot to say that I have seen this Dell machine work just fine on the same Dell monitor when I first got it. I think that when I hooked the Dell monitor up to the Compaq machine it work just find.Then I hooked it back up to the Dell machine and that is when I got the green tint.The Dell machine must have got out of calibration . Does this make sense to someone out there? I know that the monitor is working fine and what ever the problem is it points toward the Dell Dimension E510.
THANKS!


----------



## rgwelch002 (Mar 26, 2008)

I found out that the green tint came from a bad Video Cable. Everything works fine now.


----------

